# If your not using these you should be!



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Maybe I'm behind the curve on this but just thought I would share for those who may not be using these. These are a game changer for me for skinny water fishing. Also they are very inexpensive. You can buy two packs of these for the price you would pay for the other more expensive weedless jig heads. I used these for the first time today and landed many redfish and trout with it and they held up great. Notice that the eye is recessed for less chances of snagging grass.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have seen those but never bought them, I might have to check them out.
I like to use a weedless hook like that with a 1/32-1/16 drop shot weight on the shank so it finds the center and when you stop retrieving it falls horizontally and flutters down. I learned it from sight casting largemouth bass on spawning beds. It looks so natural because the bait doesn’t fall nose down.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have seen those but never bought them, I might have to check them out.
> I like to use a weedless hook like that with a 1/32-1/16 drop shot weight on the shank so it finds the center and when you stop retrieving it falls horizontally and flutters down. I learned it from sight casting largemouth bass on spawning beds. It looks so natural because the bait doesn’t fall nose down.


Yeah they would be good for that. They definitely provide a different action opposed to the typical weighted rigging hook. I usually don't like using a big head in the grassy areas cause I'm lazy and don't like fooling with the grass. I fished some really grassy areas today with no problem.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I used to like this style, but I have not been able to find them lately....


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

yobata said:


> I used to like this style, but I have not been able to find them lately....


Yes I was exclusively using those. But the jig head style provides a different action and puts the bait right in front of a red fish that has it's nose down and tail up. 
The mustad grip pin weighted rigging hooks are good as well.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have seen those but never bought them, I might have to check them out.
> I like to use a weedless hook like that with a 1/32-1/16 drop shot weight on the shank so it finds the center and when you stop retrieving it falls horizontally and flutters down. I learned it from sight casting largemouth bass on spawning beds. It looks so natural because the bait doesn’t fall nose down.


I do something similar but I use nuts. Very easy to change weight out. I first used this technique while fishing sienkos for bass. That transitioned to inshore for reds, snook trout. I call it a nutter hook.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 25567
> 
> I do something similar but I use nuts. Very easy to change weight out. I first used this technique while fishing sienkos for bass. That transitioned to inshore for reds, snook trout. I call it a nutter hook.


Pretty nifty! I love how the weight can slide down towards the rear so it casts like a bullet then when you pause it the weight finds center and the bait flutters down horizontally. It’s great when you have a finicky fish following that would normally not hit a plastic on a jighead sinking nose down. I was fishing with a bass guide on Lake Fork a few years ago and adopted the technique for saltwater.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 25567
> 
> I do something similar but I use nuts. Very easy to change weight out. I first used this technique while fishing sienkos for bass. That transitioned to inshore for reds, snook trout. I call it a nutter hook.


Nice! Never thought of that. I'll have to give it a try. I do like having flexibility of adding/removing weight.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have seen those but never bought them, I might have to check them out.
> I like to use a weedless hook like that with a 1/32-1/16 drop shot weight on the shank so it finds the center and when you stop retrieving it falls horizontally and flutters down. I learned it from sight casting largemouth bass on spawning beds. It looks so natural because the bait doesn’t fall nose down.


Smackdaddy, never thought of that! When you mention drop shot, are you describing the kind below?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NativeBone said:


> Smackdaddy, never thought of that! When you mention drop shot, are you describing the kind below?
> View attachment 25649


Yes but a lot shorter, I like the 1/32 and 1/16 the best. You have to use an old hook to open up the eye some so it slides on the hook but just thread your hook through the nose of the plastic, slide your weight on then stick the hook in the belly. It’s a pretty sweet rig for finicky fish and fishing potholes. It works great with lots of plastics, you’ll just have to experiment. I love it with Zoom jerkbaits with the hook slot.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

yobata said:


> I used to like this style, but I have not been able to find them lately....


They are still available---Gamakatsu Superline EWG

https://www.tackledirect.com/gamaka...MIiNq70eeM2gIV2FmGCh3uUg0DEAQYAyABEgK5lfD_BwE


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Mustard grip pin is my favorite. The jig on a worm hook is nice but problematic around oysters.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

YnR said:


> Mustard grip pin is my favorite. The jig on a worm hook is nice but problematic around oysters.


I like those too. The only problem I have with the Mustad Grip pin is that they rust. Bit the design really holds the bait on good especially the zman.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

yobata said:


> I used to like this style, but I have not been able to find them lately....


http://mustad-fishing.com/am/product-category/hooks/ultrapoint-range/grip-pin-hooks-am/

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Berkley_Fusion19_Hooks_Weighted_EWG/descpage-FHWE.html


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

CPurvis said:


> Maybe I'm behind the curve on this but just thought I would share for those who may not be using these. These are a game changer for me for skinny water fishing. Also they are very inexpensive. You can buy two packs of these for the price you would pay for the other more expensive weedless jig heads. I used these for the first time today and landed many redfish and trout with it and they held up great. Notice that the eye is recessed for less chances of snagging grass.
> View attachment 25551


You buy those at Lee's?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I also use split shot on the hook


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> You buy those at Lee's?


Nah got them at Dicks sporting goods


----------

